# Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?



## Gerri83 (7. Februar 2018)

*Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Hallo Community,

nur eine kurze Frage: Ist mein RAM kaputt? Ich habe meinen PC neu zusammengestellt und leider stürzt er sehr oft ab, beim Spielen, beim Herunterfahren, einfach so, also sehr unterschiedlich. Die Fehlercodes vom Bluescreen habe ich hier gesammelt und unten angefügt.

Ich habe auch RAM-Tests mit "memtest" gemacht und das Programm scheint einen Fehler ausgegeben zu haben. Beim einen Riegel habe ich in den ersten Minuten keine Fehler feststellen können, beim zweiten Riegel jedoch schon. Ich kann bei Gelegenheit auch den ersten Riegel komplett testen, falls gewünscht.

Können vllt. BIOS-Einstellungen daran Schuld sein? Ich habe zuvor mit beiden Riegeln den Windows-RAM-Test durchgeführt, da wurden aber keine Fehler festgestellt.

PS Im Bios ist das DOCP aktiviert, damit der Ram auf 3200Mhz läuft. Ohne das DOCP hat er nur 2133Mhz geschafft. Vielleicht ist diese Info wichtig?

Hier mein System:
Ryzen 5 1600x
ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING
G.Skill TridentZ RGB 16GB (8GB x 2)
Windows 10 Home

Ich bin leider etwas ratlos gerade und weiß nicht, was ich tun soll.

Bluescreens:
1.)
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : ffffa481`c5a3f378
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`baee0381
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+175880
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+175880

2.)
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`893c2484
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : fffff803`c7332003
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+175880
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+175880

3.)
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000162
Parameter 1       : ffff828b`5519c540
Parameter 2       : fffff6a2`40002180
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : win32kbase.sys
Caused By Address : win32kbase.sys+48edb
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+175880

VLG, Alina


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Der eine Ram Riegel kann durchaus defekt sein.Kommt leider auch mal vor.
Könntest den Rechner ja mal nur mit dem Ram Riegel laufen lassen der Fehler zeigte und den Takt etwas senken.Dann nochmal testen.Zb. 2933 Mhz oder 2666.
Manchmal hilft es auch die Timings etwas zu entschärfen.Die genauen Timings von deinem Ram kenne ich jetzt nicht deshalb kann ich da jetzt keine Beispiele sagen.

LG


----------



## Gerri83 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Ich habe jetzt beide Ram-Riegel einzeln getestet. Fazit: Mit dem einen stürzt der Rechner oft ab, gerade auch beim Spielen hält er nur wenige Minuten durch. Mit dem anderen Riegel spiele ich jetzt seit knapp zwei Stunden ohne Probleme. Im Bios werden sie allerdings beide gleichermaßen erkannt.


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Dann würde ich das Kit umtauschen,wenn es nur mit einem Riegel Probleme gibt.
kannst auch hiermit den Test nochmal machen mit dem verdächtigen Riegel: Wie testet man Arbeitsspeicher mit Memtest86+?

Grüße


----------



## Gerri83 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Lieben Dank, den hatte ich ja probiert und da ließ sich auf dem einen Riegel nicht mal der Test durchführen, es kam sofort eine Fehlermeldung.

Dann melde ich mich gleich bei A***** und schicke das Set zurück. Schade!


----------



## Gerri83 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

So, habe reklamiert, am Freitag kommt ein neues Kit. Ich melde dann beizeiten mal zurück, ob ich damit mehr Glück habe.

Vielen Dank nochmal! 

VLG, Alina


----------



## Gerri83 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Das neue Kit ist jetzt hier und ich habe beide Riegel einzeln getestet. Ergebis: Sie laufen beide überhaupt nicht. Stattdessen ist der Rechner irgendwann nicht mal mehr hochgefahren. CTDs und BSODs. Stecke ich dann aber den "alten" Riegel wieder rein, den, mit dem ich über mehrere Stunden problemlos spielen konnte, läuft alles einwandfrei. Keine Probleme.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, was los ist. Entweder ich habe das echt unwahrscheinliche Pech, dass von vier Riegeln drei defekt sind, oder ... Ja oder? Keine Ahnung. Ich bin einfach nur extrem frustriert gerade.

Könnte es am DOCP liegen? Mir fällt einfach nichts mehr ein.

VLG, Alina


----------



## _Berge_ (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Moin,

habe sowas ind er RMA produktion schon öfter erlebt, ram defekt, ausm ager neuen geholt und der war auch fehlerhaft.

Am besten tauscht du mal beide kits um und holst mal ein komplett anderes

wäre auch super wenn du das kit mal genau benennst oder uns einen link da lässt

(auch bevor du neue bestellst)


----------



## Gerri83 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Also, das steht alles auf dem Label:

GSkill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16D-16GTZR DDR4-3200 PC4-25600 8192MB x 2 CL 16-18-18-38 1.35V


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Schalte docp doch mal aus mit dem einen Riegel der noch geht.
Zumindest mit Standard Takt sollte der mal laufen.Wieder beide Riegel defekt?Eher unwarscheinlich,wenn auch nicht unmöglich


----------



## Gerri83 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Das probieren wir gerade (wir = ein Freund mit Ahnung und ich). Haben das DOCP deaktiviert, sodass der Ram jetzt wieder nur noch mit 2133Mhz läuft. Machen nochmal Testläufe mit Memtest86. Mal sehen.


----------



## Gerri83 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

So. Nach mehr als acht Stunden Testläufen bei ausgeschaltetem DOCP (also nur 2133Mhz statt der 3200Mhz) hat es bisher weder Abstürze noch irgendwelche Fehler gegeben - auch die Tests verliefen ergebnislos. Beim Spielen kann ich das Ganze allerdings erst heute testen. Bis eben lief noch der Memtest86.

Ich bin echt verwirrt. Können sämtliche Probleme nur daher gekommen sein? Von gar nicht mehr erkannt werden und Dauercrashes verursachen über willkürliche CTDs und BSODs? Wegen des aktivierten DOCPs? Ich hatte nichts anderes verändert, zum einen kann ich es nicht, zum anderen wäre es gar nicht nötig gewesen, weil sowohl die CPU als auch der RAM dadurch lediglich die angegebene Leistung erbringen (bei der CPU also 3,6 statt 3,2 und bei den RAMs eben die 3200 statt der jetzt anliegenden 2133Mhz).

Was läuft hier denn falsch?


----------



## Gerri83 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Weiterer Versuch: Speichertakt manuell auf 2733Mhz gestellt, Rechner bootet, noch kein Crash. Werde auch hier jetzt mal einen Test laufen lassen.


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*



Gerri83 schrieb:


> Weiterer Versuch: Speichertakt manuell auf 2733Mhz gestellt, Rechner bootet, noch kein Crash. Werde auch hier jetzt mal einen Test laufen lassen.



Hi Alina
Mein Asus Crosshair Hero läuft mit dem D.O.C.P. gar nicht. Egal welches Profil ich wähle (manchmal bootet er, aber läuft dann Instabiel^^).
Ich habe meine Rigel Manuel auf 2933Mhz gestellt und seit dem läuft er stabiel-Also keine Abstürze. Ab und zu wenn ich starte kommt bei mir der Fehler A9 als Q-Code(Crosshair Board) dann klappt die inizialisierung nicht, der Fehler ist sehr.."Umfangreich". Ich muss nur noch rausfinden ob das an meiner übertakteten CPU oder am RAM liegt in der Standard Konfiguration_Default macht er das nicht. Am BIOS liegt es bei mir nicht hab schon 3 Verschiedene ausprobiert.
Also ich fahre eben am besten wenn ich alles Manuel einstelle. D.O.C.P funktioniert gar nicht. Auch weil er dann CL 15 einstellt womit das Board nicht läuft obwohl der RAM dafür Spezifiziert ist.

Crucial 3000 Dual Ranked CL 15 2x 8GB
Asus Crosshair Hero UEFI 1701

Gruß


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Meistens hilft es die Timings etwas herunter zu setzen.
@ Gerri83
2933Mhz sollten auch bei dir drin sein denke ich wenn man alles manuell eingibt und die Timings etwas entschärft.Spannung sollte natürlich bleiben bei  1,35 V.


----------



## Gerri83 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Also ich hab mich hochgetastet, 2866Mhz sind das Maximum, darüber wird es instabil.

Wo kann ich die Timings verändern? V.a. so, dass ich nichts schlimmer mache?

LG


----------



## Gerri83 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Auch dieser Testlauf ergab keine Fehler.

Insofern muss es ja an den Taktraten liegen. Ich werde nachher mal etwas spielen und schauen, ob die Riegel mit 2866Mhz stabil laufen. Wenn ja, schicke ich zwei zurück und behalte die anderen beiden. Vielleicht kann ich die 3200Mhz irgendwann voll ausnutzen. Und wenn nicht, ist das auch verschmerzbar. Wahrscheinlich würde ich den Unterschied zwischen 2866 und 3200Mhz gar nicht so sehr bemerken. 

Oder hat hier jemand noch eine Idee, bzw. eine Warnung á la: Pass auf, dass.. oder so?

VLG


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Welcher Ram ist das denn genau bei dir und wie sind die Timings zurzeit ?


----------



## Gerri83 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Ich habe eben vier oder fünf Stunden Fallout ganz ohne Probleme gespielt und bin nun vorsichtig optimistisch! 

Der Ram steht auch in meiner Signatur: 16GB DDR4 3200Mhz GSkill Trident Z RGB 

Die Timings kann ich dem UEFI schwer entnehmen, da stehen so wahnsinnig viele Zahlen. Aber wenn ich es einigermaßen richtig interpretiere, sind es 16-20-20-47 oder so ähnlich. Bei 3200Mhz sollen die Riegel 16-18-18-38 haben. Das ist scheinbar zu hoch für mein MoBo. (?)

VLG


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Die Timings kann man mit CPUZ auslesen.
Man könnte es mal mit 18-20-20 oder eben 20-20-20 probieren mit 2933 o. 3200,aber wenn er so aktuell auch gut läuft passt es ja.


----------



## Gerri83 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ist der Ram-Riegel defekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?*

Ja, ich glaube ich gebe mich jetzt erstmal mit den 2866Mhz zufrieden. Der PC läuft jetzt tadellos, ich habe schon den zweiten Tag in Folge mehrere Stunden Fallout gespielt - alles lief flüssig und es hat einfach nur Spaß gemacht. Und ich bin so erleichtert, dass es "nur" daran gelegen hat und nicht etwa tatsächlich etwas defekt gewesen ist. 

Und wer weiß, vielleicht kommt in einem halben Jahr ein UEFI-Update, mit dem das dann vollständig klappt. Und wenn nicht, ist das auch in Ordnung. 

Ich danke Euch erstmal für Eure Hilfe und Unterstützung!


VLG, Alina


----------

